# Calling a do-over on my layout



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all. I've been in a mental funk of sorts with my layout. I was using the Bachmann e-z track and given my small amount of usable space,was not happy with the restrictions of sectional track. After some research I think I'm going to attempt a 2X4 layout utilizing flex track, which will allow me a little more freedom in my layout,(I'm freelancing).
I was also thinking about going DCC, but cost and less than stellar knowledge of it have me on the fence. So do you fine folks prefer code 55 or something different? Also has anyone here done a 2X4 layout, and if so, how did it go? I would like to do something larger but my man cave isn't big at all.My current table is approx 3X5 and doesn't allow me much room to model. Any and all input is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

First, try this link for some 2 x 4 layouts: http://www.thortrains.net/nscale/nminis1.html
might be something there that you can use or modify to your liking. 

Code 55 is good. If you already have the bachmann track, you might be limited. Flex track works great.

From a cost benefit standpoint, I can see DCC on a large layout. Smaller layouts maybe not. It is really your choice of where you want to spend your money.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

This site helped me out : http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm
This other site also helped me out: http://myplace.frontier.com/~g_reeder/Content/Track_Plans.html

Code 55 flex track is a great option i a small layout as you have the freedom of fitting more in a tight spot, also looks far better then EZ track or track that comes with the fake ballast.

The NCE Powercab System is a great starter set for around 150$.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

a 2x4 in N-scale (1:160) is pretty much like the standard 4x8 in HO (1:87) scale. There should be TONS of 4x8 HO scale track plans that you could adapt to N-scale pretty easily.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks to all for the links and helpful hints. I sold my sectional track and some other stuff to fund my new track and such, but unfortunately I had to use that money to get repairs done to my gf's car then an unexpected dental visit she had. So the trains are on hold indefinitely  Oh well, guess I have plenty of time to research and plan my upcoming, (sometime coming lol) layout. Thanks again for all the help, look forward to checking on other folks' layout progress on this awesome site.


----------

